# news 1/23



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dakota's Maurice Baker Named D-League.Com Performer of the Week

*NEW YORK, Jan. 22, 2008 - Maurice Baker of the Dakota Wizards yesterday was named D-League.com Performer of the Week for games played during the week of Jan. 14. In four games, Baker averaged 23.5 points, 7.5 rebounds and 3.5 assists while leading the Wizards to a 3-1 record. The 6-1 guard began the week with a career-high 41 points, including 17-of-17 from the free throw line, in a win over the Iowa Energy at the 2008 D-League Showcase in Boise, Idaho. Baker returned to Showcase action on Wednesday and scored 27 points and grabbed a career-high-tying 15 rebounds in a win against Rio Grande Valley. For his efforts during the week, Baker earned a spot on the All-D-League Showcase First Team. For the week, Baker shot 56 percent (31-of-55) from the field and 91 percent (30-of-33) from the free throw line. 
A two year-product of Oklahoma State, Baker averaged 12.9 points, 5.4 rebounds and 3.3 assists during his senior season and was named Third Team All-Big 12. During his junior campaign, Baker averaged 19.8 points (30th in the nation), 6.7 rebounds and 4.2 assists and earned First Team All-Big 12 and Conference All-Newcomer honors. For his college career, Baker averaged 16.4 points - the fourth-best in school history. At the time of his graduation in 2002, Baker ranked 15th all-time in assists (222), ninth in three-point percentage (.391) and seventh in free throw percentage (.819) for the Cowboys. 
Other top performers in the D-League last week included Colorado's Elton Brown, who averaged 18.0 points and 15.0 rebounds, recording three double-doubles for the 14ers; Shannon Brown, on assignment from the Cleveland Cavaliers to the Rio Grande Valley Vipers, who averaged 31.0 points and 6.0 rebounds in two games before being recalled by the Cavaliers; Kaniel Dickens, who averaged 20.3 points and 6.3 rebounds for Colorado; Keith Langford, who averaged 22.3 points, 5.0 rebounds and 4.3 assists in three games for Austin; Ian Mahinmi, on assignment to Austin from the San Antonio Spurs, who averaged 19.3 points and 8.6 rebounds in three games; and Idaho's Mouhamed Sene who averaged 18.0 points, 9.3 rebounds and 3.0 blocks in the games while on assignment from the Seattle Super Sonics. 
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Suns Recall Tucker from D-League's Thunderbirds*

PHOENIX - The Phoenix Suns recalled rookie swingman Alando Tucker from the Albuquerque Thunderbirds of the NBA Development League, it was announced today by Suns President of Basketball Operations and General Manager Steve Kerr. In his second stint with the Thunderbirds after being assigned on Jan. 10, Tucker averaged 25.3 points, 6.7 rebounds and 1.5 assists in 40.0 minutes in six games. In 11 total games in Albuquerque this season, the Wisconsin product owns averages of 26.6 points, 6.8 rebounds and 1.4 assists. Tucker was selected by Phoenix with the 29th overall pick in the first round of the 2007 NBA Draft and has appeared in five games with the Suns, averaging 2.4 points and 0.6 rebound in 4.5 minutes. Owners of the best record in the Western Conference, Phoenix (29-12) resumes play at 6 p.m. Phoenix time Tuesday night, visiting the Milwaukee Bucks (16-24) at Bradley Center. The game be seen locally on My45 and heard on Sports 620 KTAR.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dakota Wizards guard Maurice Baker D-League Performer of the Week*

Maurice Baker of the Dakota Wizards is the ninth D-League Performer of the Week for the 2007-08 season. 
Baker averaged 23.5 points, 7.5 rebounds and 3.5 assists while leading the Wizards to a 3-1 record. Baker opened the week with a career-high 41 points against Iowa at the D-League Showcase, highlighted by converting all 17 of his free-throw attempts. He returned to action on Wednesday, scoring 27 points and tying a career-high with 15 rebounds against Rio Grande Valley, earning a place on the All-D-League Showcase First Team. Baker shot .564 (31-55) from the field and made .909 (30-33) of his free throw attempts during the week. 

A 6-1 guard from Oklahoma State, Baker is in his second D-League season with the Wizards. He is averaging 18.6 points, 6.7 rebounds, 4.8 assists, and 2.0 steals during the 2007-08 season in 23 games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments*

TUESDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Tuesday's gamesv Carlos Powell led Dakota to a two-point win over Los Angeles, the Wizards' 10th-straight win at home, with 25 points while Kevin Lyde chipped in with 16 points and 11 rebounds.
v Los Angeles' balanced attack included Devin Green and Wendell White who finished with 18 points apiece. White also chipped in with 10 rebounds in the loss. 

BAKER EARNS PERFORMER OF THE WEEK HONORS: Maurice Baker of the Dakota Wizards earned D-League.com Performer of the Week honors for games played during the week of Jan. 14. In four games, Baker averaged 23.5 points, 7.5 rebounds and 3.5 assists while leading the Wizards to a 3-1 record. Baker began the week with a career-high 41 points, including 17-of-17 from the free throw line, in a win over the Energy at the 2008 D-League Showcase. Later in the week, Baker scored 27 points and grabbed a career-high-tying 15 rebounds in a win against Rio Grande Valley. For his efforts during the week, Baker earned a spot on the All-D-League Showcase First Team while shooting 56 percent (31-of-55) from the field and 91 percent (30-of-33) from the free throw line.
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (11 call-ups, 10 players, 7 NBA teams):
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates
Eddie Gill New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-12/27
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present
Jeremy Richardson Memphis Grizzlies Fort Wayne Mad Ants 12/20-1/7
Billy Thomas New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 12/24-1/7
Marcus Williams San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/26-12/29
Keith Langford San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/28-1/7
DerMarr Johnson San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/29-1/7
Guillermo Diaz Los Angeles Clippers Anaheim Arsenal 1/8-present
CJ Watson Golden State Warriors Rio Grande Valley Vipers 1/8-present
Jeremy Richardson San Antonio Spurs Fort Wayne Mad Ants 1/10-present
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (31 assignments, 25 players, 15 NBA teams):
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6, 12/27 11/30, 12/13, N/A
Steve Novak Houston Rio Grande Valley 11/11 12/16
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 12/18
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16, 1/7 12/17, N/A
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 1/6
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 12/24
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28, 1/11 12/17
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29, 12/21 12/13, 12/28
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 1/8
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 12/20
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 12/22
Maurice Ager Dallas Tulsa 12/17 1/6
D.J. Strawberry Phoenix Albuquerque 12/18 1/11
Demetris Nichols Chicago Iowa 12/18 1/7
Mouhamed Sene Seattle Idaho 12/23 N/A
Cedric Simmons Cleveland Rio Grande Valley 1/2 1/10
Josh McRoberts Portland Idaho 1/9 N/A
Shannon Brown Cleveland Rio Grande Valley 1/11 1/17
David Noel Milwaukee Tulsa 1/20 N/A


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ingram's Career Night Leads Flash Past Arsenal*

OREM, Utah, Jan. 21, 2008- Andre Ingram led all scorers with a career high 33 points on 13-of-16 shooting, including 6-of-8 from the three-point line, as the Utah Flash defeated the Anaheim Arsenal 108-92 in NBA Development League action Monday at the McKay Events Center. 
Ingram, who entered the Monday nights matchup averaging 6.2 points, has converted on 20 of his last 35 three-point attempts and has recorded double-digits in scoring in eight of the last 11 games.

"Andre has been playing terrific in the last five or six games. When he shoots the ball you just assume it is going in." Flash coach Brad Jones said. "I have gained a lot of confidence in him and so have his teammates." 

The Flash improve to 13-10 and return home to take on the Sioux Falls Skyforce Friday, while the Arsenal drop to 8-14 and return home to face the Bakersfield Jam Saturday. 

Ingram and teammate James Lang, who finished with 25 points on 11-of-13 shooting, combined for 58 points off the Utah bench in the victory. Kevin Kruger notched his fourth double-double with 12 points and 11 of the Flash's 26 total assists. 

"With a team like ours that passes the ball around so well you are going to get good, open looks, and that is what happened for me tonight." Ingram said. 

Utah shot 57-percent (43-75) from the floor, including 7-of-15 from behind the three-point line, and outrebounded Anaheim 40-33. 

Britton Johnsen just missed a double-double with 14 points and nine rebounds, while Brian Hamilton recorded 10 points for the Flash. 

Steven Smith recorded a double-double for the Arsenal scorers with 28 points and 10 rebounds off the bench. Kedrick Brown and Will Blalock also recorded double-digits with 18 and 13 points, respectively.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Vipers Stunned By 14ers In Broomfield 112-108*

In an entertaining back and forth match-up between Southwest Division opponents, the Rio Grande Valley Vipers couldn't hit shots in the final minute of play and fell to the Colorado 14ers 112-108 at Broomfield Event Center Monday night.. The Vipers had tied the game at 103-103 with 1:07 remaining in regulation. With the loss the Vipers have lost three in a row overall and seven in a row within the Southwest Division. The Vipers started out hot out of the gates jumping out to a as much as 17 point first half lead on their division rivals. However, the 14ers out scored the Vipers 39-21 in the third quarter, surpassing their entire first half point total, to take a 76-71 lead at the end of three periods. The 14ers led by as many as 15 points in the second half but the Vipers would fight back to tie in the fourth but could not regain the lead.
The Vipers received 22-point nights from Desmon Farmer and back-up point guard Kris Collins. Six Viper players finished in double figures including 16 points from starting small forward Quin Humphrey.
Colorado was led by Kaniel Dickens' 28 points including four of seven shooting form behind the arc. While Elton Brown had his second straight double-double with 22 points and a game high 18 rebounds.
Rio Grande Valley will travel to Albuquerque New Mexico for the first time this season on Tuesday for a Wednesday morning game against the Thunderbirds at 11:30 AM CST. The Vipers will play two games on non-consecutive days in New Mexico Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Colorado Takes Bite Out of Vipers with 75 Point Second Half*

DENVER - Jan. 21, 2008 - For the second straight night the Colorado 14ers used a huge second half rally to knock off the Rio Grande Valley Vipers, 112-108 at the Broomfield Event Center. After outscoring the Vipers 71-41 in the second half Sunday night, Colorado outran Rio Grande Valley 75-58 in the final two quarters on Monday to take the four point win. The 14ers improve to 13-9 on the season with the win, while the Vipers fall to 10-14 with the loss. 
The Vipers once again shut down Colorado over the first 24 minutes, taking a 50-37 lead to the locker room at halftime. The 14ers came out firing in the third quarter, knocking down six of ten 3-pointers, and outscoring Rio Grande Valley 39-21 in the period. Kaniel Dickens connected on three of four shots from behind the arc, leading the charge with 14 points in the quarter. Eddie Gill added 12 of his 16 in the third while Colorado mounted the comeback.

"Fortunately we were good enough in the third quarter to set it right. Wins at home are very important and we had to make sure we finished this game," said 14ers Head Coach Joe Wolf. "Our veterans came out hard in the second half and really set the tone."

Colorado extended the lead to 15 points in the fourth quarter before Rio Grande Valley came battling back. Kris Collins scored 13 of his 22 points in the fourth, bringing the Vipers all the way back to tie the game at 103 with 1:07 to play. The 14ers then scored the next seven points behind a Dickens 3-point play with 19.0 seconds remaining before hanging on to win their fourth straight game.

Dickens led all scorers with 28 points on the night. Elton Brown also posted his league-leading 16th double-double of the season, with 22 points and 18 rebounds in the Colorado win. Gill added 16 points and 14 assists, and Billy Thomas scored a season-high 25 in the 14ers victory.

Kris Collins and Desmon Farmer tossed in 22 points apiece for Rio Grande Valley in the loss. The Vipers also saw forward Chris Taft leave the game in a wheelchair in the second quarter after injuring his right ankle.

Rio Grande Valley continues on the road Wednesday when they will take on the Albuquerque Thunderbirds at Tingley Coliseum. Colorado visits the Austin Toros on Wednesday at the Austin Convention Center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Weekly Update*

LAST WEEK'S GAMES 
Jan. 15 vs. Albuquerque - The 14ers took an impressive 98-71 victory over Albuquerque in their opener at the D-League Showcase in Boise, Idaho. Seven Colorado players scored in double figures led by Kaniel Dickens 25 points, and Elton Brown poured in 19 while pulling down 18 rebounds in the win.

Jan. 17 vs. Tulsa - Colorado built a 30 point lead early in the second half and ran away from the 66ers with a 121-92 rout in Boise. Eight of the 10 14ers scored in double figures in the win, led by Kaniel Dickens 21 points and 10 rebounds. Elton Brown added another double-double with 19 points and 12 boards.

Jan. 20 vs. Rio Grande Valley - The 14ers winning streak reached three games with a 102-79 rout of the Vipers in Broomfield. Colorado outscored Rio Grande Valley 71-41 in the second half, as Elton Brown had another big game with 16 points and 15 rebounds.

Jan. 21 vs. Rio Grande Valley - Colorado scored a season-high 75 second half points to come from behind and beat the Vipers 112-108. Elton Brown poured in 22 points and pulled down 18 rebounds, while Kaniel Dickens scored a game-high 28 points. Eddie Gill chipped in 16 points and 14 assists in the victory.

UPCOMING GAMES 

Wednesday, Jan. 23 at Austin Toros, Austin Convention Center at 6:00 p.m. MST Radio: KCKK 1510 AM and KSXT 1570 AM; www.nba.com/dleague

Thursday, Jan. 24 at Austin Toros, Austin Convention Center at 6:00 p.m. MST Radio: KCKK 1510 AM and KSXT 1570 AM; www.nba.com/dleague

Sunday, Jan. 27 vs. Dakota Wizards, Broomfield Event Center at 6:00 p.m. MST
Radio: KCKK 1510 AM and KSXT 1570 AM; www.nba.com/dleague




NOTES

Elton Brown and Kaniel Dickens were named 2nd Team All D-League Showcase performers after Colorado won both their games in Boise last week. Eddie Gill was also an Honorable Mention Showcase selection. 
Brown's 18 rebounds against Albuquerque matched his season high. 
Brown is averaging 15.7 rebounds per game over the last four games. 
In three games against Rio Grande Valley this season, the 14ers posted at least 71 points in a half of each game. 
Kaniel Dickens 21.5 points per game ranks 7th in the D-League. 
Eddie Gill and Billy Thomas rank first and third in the D-League in steals, combining for five per game. 
Voting for the 2nd Annual D-League All-Star Game continues online at www.nba.com/dleague. 14ers players Elton Brown, Kaniel Dickens, Eddie Gill, Justin Cage, Damien Lolar, Eric Osmundson, Roderick Riley, and Billy Thomas are all on the All-Star ballot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wizards Win 10th Straight At Home*

BISMARCK, N.D. January 22, 2008: In a back and forth game that featured ten lead changes and three technical fouls the Wizards win a thriller over the Los Angeles D-Fenders 98-96 at the Bismarck Civic Center. 
The Wizards led 98-92 with 1:04 left in the game before giving up two easy LA baskets in the lane to trim the Wizards led to two. D-Fenders guard Brian Chase misfired on a wide-open three-point attempt from the top of the key with only seconds remaining that would have given LA the led. Wizards forward Will Frisby's rebound sealed the victory for Dakota to move them to 16-8 on the season. 

"We really wanted to win this game", Said Wizards head coach Duane Ticknor. " When we lost one down at their place we were embarrassed, so to get them here and show them the team we really are, It's a good feeling and I am very proud of our guys". 

Dakota was led in scoring by forward Carlos Powell's game high 25 points. Wizards center Kevin Lyde nailed his fourth straight double double hitting 16 points while pulling down 11 rebounds in the victory. Guard Dontell Jefferson put in 16 points to go with his five assists and four steals, while guard Blake Ahearn added 15 points off the bench. 

Los Angeles, drops to 15-6 on the season and were led in scoring by guard Wendell White and forward Devin Green who both finished with 18 points. White also notched his third double double of the year grabbing 10 rebounds while forward Stephane Lasme nabbed a game high 14 boards in the loss. 

The Wizards hit the road for a stretch as they play Tulsa on Thursday, then hit Colorado, Albuquerque and Bakersfield before returning home to face the Austin Toros on February 5th. Los Angeles travels to Idaho for a pair of divisional games on Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers Dance Team head to NBA All-Star Game*

TULSA, Okla. January 23, 2007 - On February 14, 2008, the Tulsa 66ers Dance Team will sojourn to New Orleans Louisiana for a performance of a lifetime. The 66ers Dancers have been selected by the NBA to highlight their talents as the only D-League Dance team rewarded the exceptional honor of participating in the NBA All Stars-2008. The 2008 NBA All-Star Game will be played on February 17, 2008 at the New Orleans Arena in New Orleans, Louisiana, home of the New Orleans Hornets. The game will be the 57th annual All-Star game. The event will mark the first All-Star game in any of the professional sporting leagues to be played in New Orleans after the Hurricane Katrina disaster. The NBA All-Stars is a week long celebration that showcases NBA players' passion for the game, engagement with fans, commitment to community and respect for the history and tradition of the game.
Shari Graham, the 66ers Dance Team Director states, "I am elated with level of exposure that this opportunity will give our team. Many of our dancers have never been afforded the opportunity to display their talents on a national level in the professional dance arena. That alone is worth the experience." The road to achieving this reward has been a long and challenging one for the team. While mastering the art of dance was paramount in the selection process, there were numerous other elements considered. The 66ers Dance Team has been involved in or made appearances at dozens of events around Tulsa this season. Here are a few highlights:
1) Make A Wish Foundation - Three 66ers Dance Team members visited Make a Wish children as the Make-A-Wish Foundation and American Airlines made their dreams come true. The 66ers Dancers even got to spend time with the children on the plane before they headed to their make-a-wish destinations. 
2) American Airlines Blood Drive - The 66ers Dance Team got the energy up and the blood flowing for American employees who took time out of their work schedules to donate blood. 
3) Juvenile Diabetes Walk - For the third consecutive year, the 66ers Dance team cheered participants walking in one of Tulsa's most celebrated events. By participating in this event, the team helped raise money to fight juvenile diabetes.
4) American Diabetes Walk - The 66ers Dance Team also cheered participants of this well attended event as thousands of dollars were raised to help fight this dreaded disease.
5) Ability Resources - $1 from each Tulsa 66ers Dance Team calendar sold has been given to Ability Resources. Ability Resources is an organization which helps assist people with disabilities in attaining and maintaining their personal independence. The girls have been pounding the pavement, and to date have raised nearly a thousand dollars for this worthwhile Tulsa organization. 
6) Tulsa Community - Victims from Ice Storm Rescue - During the last three games in December, the 66ers Dance Team donated $2 from each calendar sold to help the Tulsa Community with recovery efforts following the recent ice storm. Many Tulsa area residents went days without power. The worst ice storm in Tulsa history resulted in a major strain on community shelters and food kitchens. 
7) Magical Night of Giving - The 66ers Dance team performed and signed autographs at Promenade Mall. The proceeds from this event went to support 20 non-profit organizations in the Tulsa community. 
8) Bank of Oklahoma Grand Opening at 81st and Garnett Branch - The 66ers Dance Team supported one of our sponsors as they worked the kid zone and entertained children at various game stops. The 66ers Dance team also posed for pictures with the children and signed dozens of autographs.
To experience first hand the extraordinary craftsmanship of the Tulsa 66ers Dance Team, attend any 66ers basketball game. For tickets and a season schedule, visit the Tulsa 66ers website at: www.tulsa66ers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Vipers Give Up Lead; Lose 95-93 To T-Birds*

For the third consecutive game the Rio Grande Valley Vipers could not hold on to a half time lead as they dropped their fourth straight game to the Albuquerque Thunderbirds 95-93 Wednesday morning at Tingley Coliseum. The Vipers have not won a true road game since December 29th and are now a season low five games below .500.The game was tied at 23 after a back and forth first quarter of play that saw eight ties and seven lead changes. The Vipers took control of the game in the second. The Vipers capped off a 9-0 run at the 1:11 mark after two made Desmon Farmer free throws to lead by 12. The Vipers took an 11-point lead into the break. The Vipers led by as many as 15 and led by double figures for a majority of the third quarter. However am 11-2 run by the Thunderbirds to close out the period pulled Albuquerque to within four entering the fourth quarter.
Neither team would have a lead of more than four in the final period. Kris Collins, who played his collegiate ball in Albuquerque at New Mexico and was cut from Thunderbirds training camp earlier this season, made two free throws at the 2:18 mark and gave the Vipers a 91-85 lead. The Thunderbirds finished the game on a 10-2 run to grab the come from behind victory. The fourth quarter alone saw four ties and five lead changes en route to the Thunderbirds win, their second over Rio Grande Valley this season. The Vipers were without forward Stanley Asumnu who was out with flu like symptoms forcing them to dress only seven players.
"Words cannot express the way I am feeling right now after that loss," Vipers Head Coach Bob Hoffman said. "We deserved to win that game as hard as we played. We just have to find a way to get the one on Friday night."
The Vipers were lead by Farmer's game high 30 points. Quin Humphrey had the game's only double-double with 15 points and 10 rebounds. Five Viper players scored in double figures including Collins' 14 points, his third straight game in double figures.
The Thunderbirds also were shorthanded as Forwards Kevin Pittsnogle and Abdul Mills were both out with injuries. Five Albuquerque players scored in double digits including Ali Berdiel's team-high 26 points. Elijah Ingram added 18 for the Thunderbirds as they broke a four game losing streak with the win. Thunderbirds Head Coach Jeff Ruland was ejected in the third quarter for over-excessive complaining about the officials.
The Vipers will continue their current six game road swing in Albuquerque on Friday as they will face the Thunderbirds for the third time this season. Tip-off is scheduled for 8:00pm CST at Tingley Coliseum.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flash Reacquire Hill-Thomas*

OREM, Utah, Jan. 23, 2008 - The Utah Flash have reacquired guard Garry Hill-Thomas and waived guard Aleksandar Ugrinoski, Flash general manager David Fredman announced today. 
Hill-Thomas was Utah's ninth-round selection in the 2007 D-League Draft and was the last player waived coming out of training camp. At 6-4, 200-pounds, Hill-Thomas played collegiately at the University of Nevada where he averaged 10.8 points and 3.6 rebounds in 124 career games.

An Oakland, Calif. native, Hill-Thomas will begin his second stint in the D-League, having averaged 13.6 points and 2.6 rebounds in 14 games for the Roanoke (Va.) Dazzle in 2004-05. He also played professionally in New Zealand, averaging 25.4 points and 4.3 rebounds in 29 games for Taranaki in 2006 and 2007.

Ugrinoski played in 16 games for the Flash before fracturing a bone in his right hand during a practice session. The Croatia native averaged 8.8 minutes, 2.3 points and 0.4 rebounds. The D-League has no injured or inactive list, but the Flash will have first rights to Ugrinoski when he is ready to play again.

Hill-Thomas is expected to be in uniform when the Flash is host to Sioux Falls at the McKay Events Center on Friday at 7 p.m. He will wear jersey #15.


----------

